# Aktuelles Datum in Textbox?



## Maddy (30. März 2003)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich eingeben muss damit ich das Aktuelle Datum in einer Textbox bekomme? Irgendwie funktioniert das nie so wie ich das will  Muss ich auch en Timer benutzen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## TobiTo (30. März 2003)

Hi,

angenommen Deine Textbox heißt Text1:

code:
-------------------
Text1.Text = Date()
-------------------

gruss TobiTo


----------



## Maddy (30. März 2003)

Ok danke es funktioniert  Allerdings bekomme ich das Datum erst angezeigt wenn ich in die Textbox gehe und irgendeine Taste drücke. Geht das auch ohne was zu drücken?


----------



## TobiTo (30. März 2003)

Im Prinzip schon, kommt drauf an wo Du sie eingebaut hast.

Wenn Du ein Formular öffnest (mit .Show) wird z.B. unter anderem die Sub "Formularname"_load() abgefragt. Dort kannst Du den Code "Text1.Text...." plazieren.


----------



## Maddy (30. März 2003)

Also ich hab das so, wenn man das Programm öffnet is da einfach ne Textbox wo sofort das datum angezeigt werden soll  Also ohne große umwege


----------



## TobiTo (30. März 2003)

ok,

ich nehme an auf einem Formular, also Fenster, was gleichzeitig das Startfenster ist. Dann kannst Du einfach als Code einfügen:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()

  text1.Text = Date    

End Sub
```

und dann sollte das beim Starten funktionieren...


----------



## Maddy (30. März 2003)

Ja jetzt ging es  Danke schön für die hilfe!


----------



## TobiTo (30. März 2003)

Nix zu danken!


----------



## Maddy (30. März 2003)

Ok um keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen frag ich einfach hier paar sachen weiter *g* 

Wie gehts denn das ich per click auf en cmd button alles lösche was in der Form1 ist? So wie ich das früher immer gemacht hab wills irgendwie nemme gehen  Also knopf drücken, und alle txt und check felder sollen wieder leer werden *g*

Und wie geht es das ich z.B. alles was in Form1 is z.B. in eine Excel datei übertrage? Also ich meine das alles aufgelistet in der Excel datei dann ist *g* Die check felder sollen mit nem x in der datei dann sein falls das geht *g* 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. März 2003)

Zur ersten Frage:
Entweder setzt Du die Eigenschaften von jedem Steuerlement einzeln zurück, was evtl. sehr umständlich werden kann - oder Du machst das mit einer Schleife:

```
Dim c As Control
For Each c In Me.Controls
    If TypeOf c Is TextBox Then c.Text = ""
    If TypeOf c Is CheckBox Then c.Checked = False
Next c
```

Zur zweiten Frage:
Das ist schon etwas komplizierter, da müsstest Du über OLE eine Excel-Instanz starten und dann die Daten eingeben. Einfacher wäre das aber, wenn Du die Daten in einer Textdatei mit Komma getrennt (CSV-Format) speicherst. Die kannst Du dann auch wieder in Excel einlesen.


----------



## Maddy (30. März 2003)

Ok danke es funktioniert das sich die Textfelder leeren, allerdings kommt bei "If TypeOf c Is CheckBox Then c.Checked = False" immer en Run-Time Error, der meint das das False nich richtig ist 

Nachtrag: Achso und das Datum sollte er nich rauslöschen *g* Versuche zwar viel selbst gerade, aber funktioniert garnix


----------

